# Trinity Kidded! Day 146!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So I havent gotten to post a kidding watch in what feels like a long time, since our July doe didn't settle, and we only had one June doe to watch!

Fairlea Trinity is on day 139 today- hoping for :girl: :boy: :wahoo: 
These pictures were taken last night (day 138) This will be her second freshening- I didnt have her for her first freshening, so looking forward to seeing her udder!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

She is very pretty!!  I'm thinking twins..hoping for :girl: :boy: ...who is she bred to?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

Thanks! 

She is bred to Dragonfly WC Colorado *S who is a Rosasharn SS Watercolour *S son- Watercolour passed away early this spring, so we are really happy to have Colorado here!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

pretty! hoping for pink! :girl: :boy:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She is bred to Dragonfly WC Colorado *S who is a Rosasharn SS Watercolour *S son- Watercolour passed away early this spring, so we are really happy to have Colorado here!


Your welcome.... :hug: ....you are going to get gorgeous kids!!!.... :girl: :girl: ..Can't wait!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

She's ONLY on 139? Wow, her udder is huge already :wink: I hope :girl: :girl:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

Always so exciting, when it's the first time with you with a particular goat. She's very pretty!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

Hoping :girl: :girl: !


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

She's beautiful!
She is very big... I'll guess trips :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

Jenna
I hope your right- that would be PERFECT :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

very nice doe and udder.... :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 139*

Lovely doe! She reminds me a lot of my Blue Bella...

Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

moving right along- pictures today from 142- she still has a ways to go with the udder and ligaments getting lower but not at all soft.
Looks like maybe she is starting to get posty and very puffy in the rear.

The bummer is- I cant feel kids- which leads me to think she might only have a single in there. I have seen a ton of movement in the past few days. We will see!

(cruddy cell phone pics- sorry!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

Lol...I hope that the lack of movement means that the :girl: :girl: :girl: are just cramped for space :wink:

Her udder is huge already...How much does she give at peak? I bet she goes on 145....the poofy behing and thickening tail are signs that she's close.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

This is only her second freshening, and I didn't have her for her first, so Im not sure what she gives at peak. I cant wait to find out though! 
 
145 sounds good- we need one boy though :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

I've noticed that there is less movement with multiples near the end, I think because they are so tightly packed. Hope this is the case for you.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

Hmm Hope your right :greengrin: - but I can usually feel them if there is twins or triplets since they are so tightly packed in there, her sides really press in far, so maybe she is hiding two right in the middle so I cant feel them, I hope its not just one! If it is one, this is going to sound crazy but ray: its a buckling, I have some folks who have been waiting for his arrival for quite awhile now!

We will know soon enough!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

I could hardly feel a kick with Sweet Peas' kiddings both times and she had quads - and this time around her belly had a lot of give to it so I figured she wasnt going to have any more then triplets


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

there's hope yet then! :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 142*

I can't wait to see her udder! What a beautiful doe. Give her a good squeeze from me. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144*

Okay heres the momma on day 144- getting closer but still not there yet!
Ligs are lower- udder is fuller but not even close to tight yet.....and she is very uncomfortable, laying around grinding her teeth, only to get up and come over for some lovies and was happy to be scratched for about 10 minutes, which is pretty unlike her, she is a friendly doe, but not really one to stand around and be loved on for very long at all.

Soo- tomorrow? the next day? I dont know!  
Here is what she has been doing for the better part of the morning......

















Its hard to tell from the pictures but her pooch is literally gaping open she is so swollen. It also looks like her belly has dropped a bit.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Oh I hope she has them tuesday!!
Her belly does look like it dropped some.....


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Yes we need one :boy: . I have been waiting for a long time for this. Addie she looks great. I can see her looking back as she walks away thinking oh no not again.
There will be no sleep for me the next few days....... :sigh:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Hi Bonnie! :wave: So glad you finally joined us :wahoo:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

:dance: I did it right this time 
So I am sitting on the edge of my seat. But will have to take a seat break to go play with the 4 Tassa gang.
She is making her way in there......
So while we wait here is the progress from the other new arrival


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Awe I see her right in front


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

:boy: :girl: :girl: And tomorrow afternoon they will arrive.....could even be :boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: by the looks of the poor girl.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

:? So I was sitting here thinking.....Addie is it to much to ask for a :boy: that looks like Trinity?
She sure is a beauty....I will be awaiting the news :coffee2: :GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Haha- I wish we could custom order kiddos :wink:

No news- still fat and uncomfortable- same udder and ligs as this morning.
I sat with her for a little while tonight and she leaned on me the whole time and was licking me everywhere- she wants her babies, and now! ME TOO :angry: :greengrin:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

:hug: I want licks and cuddles but I have to wait until December.
Well I am ray: for her to go tomorrow. 
I'll have the  on..... and waiting by the :type: and :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

LOL....My goodness, she better show those babies to us quickly, otherwise I think we'll all be :hair:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Where are those kids Trinity??haha


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

:mecry: :mecry:

No news yet... Trinity we are all waiting.... :shrug:

 Addie this is the second pot.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

Nothing yet :GAAH:

But we are slowly progressing- her ligaments might be almost gone, they are in that, do I feel one wayyyy down there, is the other one gone....or not stage....so they are going anyway- last night I could definately feel both of them low.
I think her udder is a little fuller than yesterday- but still not close to tight- not posty yet.
So, maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow?

Pics uploading in case your not sick of them yet :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 144- getting closer!*

day 145

























She definately still has to fill up that rear udder yet


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

Okay Now I have to head out to work....Only for a couple of hours so you wont have to hear me :GAAH: .
3rd 

Boy this is going to be a long day
Full Moon tonight :worried:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

I wasnt surprised at all she didnt kid last night- the coyotes were out in full force.
Our poor great pyrs were exhausted today- slept right through feeding time this morning!

They will probably be out again tonight with the full moon- we shall see! Im not checking her this afternoon, hopefully by feeding time that udder will be ready to burst and I can go on official sit in the barn kidding watch :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

She has really dropped, her tail head is a bit more prominent as well.....and her backside couldn't be any more swollen :wink:

She'll go later tonight or even make a slow progression and go tomorrow afternoon.( IHOPE)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

Well- no babies yet- but if she doesnt have them tomorrow I will eat my hat......she could even have them tonight

Anyway- ligs just about gone, and has gotten mushy back there, udder has filled a bit more, but still not tight and there is more room for it to fill up- but she is also going posty. She was laying down alot and doing some pawing. No discharge and no contractions yet. I will be checking on her later on tonight.

Babies soon! :stars:

Pictures from tonight after feeding


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

 Were gonna have babies......

I will be waiting to hear Addie. :leap: I can't sit still in my seat...


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

Babies soooooooon!!!!!
oh,I can't wait!! Go Trinity!! :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- getting closer!*

10 pm- hubby just checked her and said she is really restless- rubbing on the walls alot, biting her sides, and shes got a small amount of white goo :leap: no contractions that he could see yet


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

:hi5: And the wait is on....Boy oh Boy 
Yup I want a boy
Addie I have to work around 2am - 6 am....
Not sure if you have my cell # but I'll be waiting........and waiting.....and waiting


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

PM me your cell number just in case- I will send you a text message if any babies show up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

She'll be waiting til around 6-7 in the morning....hope you have a moniter so you can hear her.... :stars: BABIES COMING SOON!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Addie I can't, it wont let me :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

I bet she will go early morning. These does love to drive us crazy!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

ohh- right you need a certain number of posts or something- just email it to me then

I think she will wait until morning too, she's probably going to kid right in the middle of milk test tomorrow morning :roll: attention hog! :angel2:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

I text it to your phone
Isn't that always the way......
:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:

Just as bad as waiting for my own


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Got it- hubby is still sitting with her. Shes up down up down rubbing on the walls up down biting her sides pawing......he says as soon as he leaves shes going to have the kids, so hes staying for a little while longer.
He's crazy- he has to be up for work in oh, 5 hours! :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

He he sounds like me when I was at the old barn. i would sit with them for hours. I still do, but they don't always know I'm watching them now thanks to my barn cam.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Yeah you are lucky!

I logged so many hours in the barn this year, but it was all worth it- I only missed three kiddings out of gee 20 plus, and one of them I was at home recovering from surgery, so there was no hope of catching that one!

I want babies :angry: - these are the last for awhile


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Yes, The barn cam is awesome. I have sympathy for anyone who needs to drive to their barn to check on kidding does!!
:hug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

 I just have a few moments and was checking for any news.
going to have my :coffee2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

on my cell trin is in labor contractions for a lil over an hour now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

ray: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

:clap:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

:wahoo: 
heres hoping for a :boy: 
ray: 
:balloons:

I'll be waiting the news


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Praying for a healthy delivery of :girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Ohhh can't wait for the next update!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

I hope all is well and you are busy with kids. ray:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

:stars: :dance: :leap:

I have heard from Addie, 
It's :boy: :boy: 
They are well and she will post pics when she gets home..

I even have my special order :wahoo:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Oh my goodness- what a drama queen......she was in early labor at 8 am this morning- and contractions started around 10 and she didnt kid until what, 3? She was talking ALL day long, and im surprised she has a tongue left, she was licking the wall allllll day, silly girl.

Anyways- yes twin boys :hair: the first one is the bigger one and I had to give Trin some traction to pull him out, he was happy to stay inside I guess! The second one is the smaller one and came wooshing right out and looks just like his mom.

Uploading pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Woo Hoo!!!! Congrats!!! And ONLY two???


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

I like small Addie....
He wont stay that way for long.....
Sorry you didnt get a :girl: but am very happy I have my special order kid..... :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Boy #1- pale gold bigger of the two









Boy#2- cream buckskin smaller of the two









Both of the boys









Standing for the first time









Awe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Congratulations :shocked: I am surprised there was just 2 in there.... can't wait to see the boys


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

What cuties!!!! Congrats on them both!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

:stars:

They are adorable! Love the buckskin, especially! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trinity Kidding Soon! Day 145- babies soon!*

Wow...the gold boy is considerably bigger! ADORABLE!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG how cute is that last picture?!?

Her birth is SO much like Charity's. It took forever, she licked air for hours, and had twin boys AND the same colors!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WELL they are paternal sisters afterall!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a Fairlea thing.... :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cuties....a big congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Just adorable, congratulations!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!  they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!  Sorrt about 2 :boy: . :sigh: They are cute though!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :stars: They are adorable!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Fluffy pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....how precious....a big congrats.....  :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats!

They are so sweet and mom seems to doing a GREAT job. :clap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww okay now I love the gold one, too, LOL...so cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congratulations-they sure are precious and you got some precious pics too. :clap:


----------

